# Can't rev over 4,000 rpm?



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

Since going stage 2 I can't seem to rev the car over 4k rpm when in P or N... is this normal?

I can't help but think I'm doing something really wrong here, since stage 2 I've noticed zero difference in the power.. I had a few pulls against an R8 v10 plus which is same power as stock 2013 GTR, and there was nothing in it, literally nothing.

I can't seem to do the rolling launch either, it says put it in cruise control, set the speed, which i do, but then if i put my foot down it just accelerates?

I read that in the 95 97 99 maps you get different "max boosts" but doesnt matter what mode i put it in it still lets me put it at the same boost level? is that normal? even if you can move it all way round to say 1.8 in 95 map does it not actually apply that kind of boost

its a litchfiled stage 2


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

4000 rpm in P / N is normal it can be adjusted in the map to what your tuner wants it to be ....


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Set cruise control at any speed and when you accelerate it should feel like ur pulling off with the hand break on, kind of growls and if ur on boost gauge u will see it build

Max boost should be different in the maps, mine is stage 1, when the boost gauge is up toggle the switch on the steering wheel and it will alter the boost, so u can alter it while moving up an down in any map setting.

No dowt in my mind my stage one would pull on a mk1 v10 plus, the new one id expect the audi faster


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

NoPk11 said:


> I can't seem to do the rolling launch either, it says put it in cruise control, set the speed, which i do, but then if i put my foot down it just accelerates?


Everything else sounds normal, but rolling launch probably has to be in R mode, or some other aspect?

I had stage 2 on my previous Gtr and rolling launch was as you describe, but I think some people complained that they wanted to use the throttle pedal in Cruise mode, so the new rolling launch was revised to include some other aspect, can't remember exactly what though unfort.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes it's normal on most modern cars to save you blowing the engine up


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

HUGHS1E said:


> ...it should feel like ur pulling off with the hand break on...


Oo matron !


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

NoPk11 said:


> Since going stage 2 I can't seem to rev the car over 4k rpm when in P or N... is this normal?
> 
> I can't help but think I'm doing something really wrong here, since stage 2 I've noticed zero difference in the power.. I had a few pulls against an R8 v10 plus which is same power as stock 2013 GTR, and there was nothing in it, literally nothing.
> 
> ...


Why would you want 4000 revs or more when in Park?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If you have the pops and bangs map and are trying to get it to do that then maybe you have got it in the wrong settings because that map is designed to go over 4k revs when in P or N. for the pops and bangs map it needs to be in 95map with all the R modes in red and then you rev up and press the cancel button on the steering wheel as revving up and it then pops and bangs.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If you want to rev over 4K rpm because you have pops and bangs and want to scare the shot out of everyone at McDonald's I'd suggest selling the car and buying a corsa


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> If you want to rev over 4K rpm because you have pops and bangs and want to scare the shot out of everyone at McDonald's I'd suggest selling the car and buying a corsa


Na only problem is that more than likely the corsa will go bang instead... Lol


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Takamo said:


> Na only problem is that more than likely the corsa will go bang instead... Lol


He will be doing the world and all road goes a great service taking another one out then lol


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

If you're gonna do pops and bangs get a proper car...

:bowdown1:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

barry P. said:


> Why would you want 4000 revs or more when in Park?


To avoid arguments at static noise tests conducted at a % of your redline !!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

NoPk11 said:


> Since going stage 2 I can't seem to rev the car over 4k rpm when in P or N... is this normal?
> 
> I can't help but think I'm doing something really wrong here, since stage 2 I've noticed zero difference in the power.. I had a few pulls against an R8 v10 plus which is same power as stock 2013 GTR, and there was nothing in it, literally nothing.
> 
> ...


It's to stop over reving, why would you want to rev the bolloX off it in n or P


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

It does cause problems mind you.

I've had "go on, rev it mate" shouted at me whilst pootling along in town traffic on more than on occasion. Things are so much simpler in a manual; dip the clutch and whack the accelerator !


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

snuffy said:


> It does cause problems mind you.
> 
> I've had "go on, rev it mate" shouted at me whilst pootling along in town traffic on more than on occasion. Things are so much simpler in a manual; dip the clutch and whack the accelerator !


Just slip into N while moving an blip the throttle, wait for revs to drop and slip it back, u'll rev to red line if you want


----------



## NoPk11 (May 15, 2016)

snuffy said:


> It does cause problems mind you.
> 
> I've had "go on, rev it mate" shouted at me whilst pootling along in town traffic on more than on occasion. Things are so much simpler in a manual; dip the clutch and whack the accelerator !


Ye that was one thing that prompted it at the weekend lol
But the track day thing is also true they normally ask for higher RPM. If I say I can't do it not sure that'll fly with them

I'll speak to Sly next week when car goes in for service

Also I don't think I have pops and bang map?


----------



## TurboSam (May 1, 2017)

Pop's and bangs will be hardly noticed at stage 2 you need to remove downpipes if that's your goal ?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## magicgreg (Jul 20, 2017)

HUGHS1E said:


> snuffy said:
> 
> 
> > It does cause problems mind you.
> ...


Are there no issues with damaging the box if putting into neutral while moving to rev it up and then going back into drive while still moving?
Or does the car just select the appropriate gear to match what speed you are doing?
Never tried it in an auto.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

barry P. said:


> Why would you want 4000 revs or more when in Park?


Because chav, innit.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

NoPk11 said:


> Since going stage 2 I can't seem to rev the car over 4k rpm when in P or N... is this normal?
> 
> I can't help but think I'm doing something really wrong here, since stage 2 I've noticed zero difference in the power.. I had a few pulls against an R8 v10 plus which is same power as stock 2013 GTR, and there was nothing in it, literally nothing.
> 
> ...


Find a straight road and test it. Ask a friend to watch the boost gauge and see if you achieve the target boost, obviously use the big one!

If not, you have a boost leak. Don't worry it's quite common.

Mine was the intercooler. The end tanks are just crimped on and bound to fail over time, but are easily fixed or upgraded.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

your not on Valet mode ?


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

magicgreg said:


> HUGHS1E said:
> 
> 
> > snuffy said:
> ...


There are no issues, the car knows what to select incase you accidently put it in R or N, my my11 dba is like that anyway. Just make sure the revs have dropped back to ideal, dont slip it back when the revs are higher. It will rev to redline this way

Pops and bangs will be noticable but with cats in it will be spraying the cat in fuel which im not sure is good, i dont know?

If u go on youtube an type in rolling launch you can here the growl thing the car makes while building boost in rolling launch


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I don't know if I do have an issue on the launch control too.

Mine is a my12 standard.
R.C.R
1st time try it only rev 2500 but very smooth launch then I realise it wasn't up to temperature. it ok....

2nd time the car is warm up, do the same thing, it rev to 3500 then when I let go the brake it make a bang noise then launch off, the noise is what Im bother about, do you guy make that noise too? sound like a bang but a kind of tight up the drivetrain?

My box and diff is good had new fluid last year.

Any thought.

thanks


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

tangoturbo said:


> Any thought.
> 
> thanks


My thought is, how can you even think about launching a cold car? 

But when hot, no it shouldn't go bang, if the car is stock revs should be about 4k rpm, release brake and fly.

3.5k rpm is a decent launch rpm, but not stock, check to see if you have a remap by toggling the cruise/accel button up or down with the boost gauge showing.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Sorry I dont mean car was cool, but it was about 55c not 60c.

Its a 2012 stock it rev to 3.5k when warm, how I explain the bang noise is more like the slack of the drive Chain as someone has mention.

When launch, do you let go brake slowly or right off ?

cheers


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

55 or 60 is not hot enough, need to get everything hot and flowing before giving the car a full right boot 

Stock launch rpm is 4k rpm.

RNR is fine, some use RCR, left foot hard brake, right foot hard throttle, release brake pedal instantly and swiftly. If in manual, you have about 1 second to change up a gear. Some stock cars do not change up when you pull the paddle - they hit the limiter in first gear when launching in manual, it's a Nissan factory gearbox software glitch, but never talked about because most people don't know, even NHPC's.


----------

